# When Bears go bad...



## appalacian_trapper (Sep 17, 2005)

I put up a feeder behing the house, cause I saw a nice buck in velvet this summer. 

Finaly just gave up, the feeder was just attracting the wrong crowd.  Now I have my camera on a trail.

Sorry the pictures are so bad, this was the first time I used my camera and opened the back and almost ruined the film. Then I had to scan them to the computer so the quality got even worse.


----------



## papagil (Sep 18, 2005)

They aren't that bad, is that you back yard?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good pics.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Trap.......*

Good Pics!!!!!!!!!

Man, that bear was "HUNGRY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

He wasn't gonna take "NO" for an answer........


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 18, 2005)

*Well now*

nice Bear Rug Hmmmm!! Not that I care for bear meat


----------



## appalacian_trapper (Sep 18, 2005)

I got some better pics from one of his subsequent raids. He's got a really poor coat. His face is all scratched up. He's got a big scratch on its rear end. And belly is almost bald. The meat is about all he'd be good for. What do you guys think 125 lbs? Thats a 5 gallon bucket for reference. 

I took the feeder down to discourage him from hanging around houses, maybe he'll keep his butt up in the National Forest.


----------



## badcompany (Sep 19, 2005)

*Watch Out....*

Those Ellijay bears like to eat portable stands and trail cameras. Left 4 stands out during a week hunt with my brothers and dad. Three got eat in just two nights. They also chewed up my trail cam on a different occasion. They tear up all the bird feeders and empty all you garbage for you.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 19, 2005)

I would guess at least 175 lbs looking at his muzzle.  May be on the down side though and from the scratches, lost his territory.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 19, 2005)

Good Pictures!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 19, 2005)

love that stretched out pic


----------



## Phat Mitch (Sep 19, 2005)

the progression of the pics are awesome, the bear don't frig around, he just takes it.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Sep 19, 2005)

Neat I just don't know if I would like him around my back yard with the kids and all.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 20, 2005)

good pics!!! how bad did he mess up your feeder?


----------



## appalacian_trapper (Sep 20, 2005)

Not bad. It's a metal bucket & metal handle so I was able to bend both back into shape.


----------

